# Kman6234's Sideyard Renovation 2022



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi everyone… this will be my 2nd lawn renovation after I successfully renovated my backyard last year.https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=31058

This year I'm renovating the right side of my house which is about 1600 sq ft. I will be using the leftover SS5000 seed from last year. The front half of this lawn is a mix of KBG, PRG, fescue, bent grass or nimblewill and poa. The back half of the lawn is bare dirt.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

The most challenging part of this renovation was cleaning up the back half of the future lawn. I had a ton of junk and extra top soil from a small patio I dug out that needed to be cleaned up. I ended up screening the soil and cleaning everything up.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I sprayed my 1st round of gly 2 weeks ago and my 2nd two days ago. I've been watering to fallow since I have a feeling I will have heavy weed pressure with this reno.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I feel like I learned a lot from last year's reno and am definitely more confident in my abilities with this years. I'm also investing in a lawn roller and peat moss spreader to make life easier on me. I'll also end up using those tools next year when I reno my 4200 Sq ft front yard (leaning toward SS1100 for that)


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Right now I'm planning on seeding 8/20 or 8/27 depending on weather forecast and how the fallowing goes. More to come!


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just got back from a week of vacation. After mowing the rest of my lawn I started to get to work on the reno area. 
I want to get the dead grass thinned out and all the high and low spots leveled out by end of this weekend so I can keep fallowing. I also had a small stump I had to cut out with my saw. As I was working the amazon driver came by with my new roller and peat moss spreader.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Finished leveling everything out and thinning out the dead grass yesterday. There's still a good amount of green here and there so I will keep watering for a few days and do another round of gly. Planning seed down for 8/26 now.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Today I took out the backpack blower and tried to fluff up the grass that's left so I could get good coverage on my gly app. Hopefully everything will be good and dead after this app.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Did some final smoothing of the top soil today. I also took my blower and fluffed up the dead grass and then I took my weed wacker and hit it all. It was scalped pretty good…then I raked everything out. Looks pretty good to me so far. I will continue to fallow and plan on seed down next Saturday. I'm going to try pre germinating my seed and mixing with milo. Should be interesting to try that. I also put some seed in a wet paper towel to see how long until it sprouts.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Starting soaking my seed this morning. The 6.5#s of seed Just fit in the bags I got. Lesson learned for next years reno to get bigger ones. Preliminary weather forecast for Saturday and the following days looks good.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Just sprayed my final glyphosate app. We have some storms in the forecast for tonight so I wanted to give it enough time to dry. Typically I would have sprayed this evening.

Seed is still soaking and it's going down tomorrow


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Today was the big day. I forgot how much work all this is haha. I'm definitely going to need to split next years front yard renovation into 3 or 4 days as 1,600 sq ft is about my limit for 1 day.

I started off the afternoon with one last raking to loosen the soil a bit and clean up any debris.



After that I mixed my seed that had been soaking for 5 days with about 2/3rds of a bag of milo. It spread very nicely and I will definitely be using this method next year.





After the seed went down I lightly raked it in and then rolled it.





After that I applied tenacity at the 4oz /A rate. I was very happy with my application. Last year my walking speed was too slow and I had to rush the second half of the application. After the tenacity I watered everything in.



After the water I put down the peat moss with my new spreader. It worked well and was definitely worth it. I do wish it held a little more so I didn't have to keep filling it but overall it was great. 3 bags of peat was just enough with a bit leftover.







After that I gave everything a good soak and took a shower. Will clean up all the tools and mess in the driveway tomorrow!


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

And finally the best part of reno day…


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Gas company decided today was the day to find and fix the gas leak that's been leaking for years lol. Luckily they didn't have to do anything to the lawn except mark the water line into the house.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Took this pic this morning. Pretty nice even germination so far. I'm assuming most of this is the PRG but still looks like progress. The weather has been cooperating so far. We did have one storm come through a few nights ago but nothing major.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here are the latest status pics as of this morning (13 days after seeding). There are some thin spots toward the street where I think I got some wash out. I will probably throw a bit more seed down this weekend in those spots. Overall I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking good Kman! I remember following your backyard reno last year. Glad to see you back for Round 2!


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

MJR12284 said:


> Looking good Kman! I remember following your backyard reno last year. Glad to see you back for Round 2!


Thanks MJR! I learned so much from last year's reno! It's still looking great. Glad I haven't had to deal with the washouts this year.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here are this weeks status pics. Overall looking pretty good. I ran my reel mower over everything yesterday to cut down the PRG which was getting long. Coverage is pretty good except for by the street (i think I was getting sprinkler washout) and along the side border (I think I went too light on seed trying not to seed into the beds). I put down more seed in those areas last Saturday so hopefully I'll start to see that seed pop this weekend. I started my spoon feeding this morning.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here are today's status pics. I'm not happy with the side by my beds and the front by the street. I carefully raked and added more seed this morning. Hopefully some of it will come in. Im going to reel mow the rest tomorrow and spray .25# N. On Sunday. Also need to put down my second tenacity app this weekend.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Will this be your first N app? How many DAGs are you right now?


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm about 21 DAG right now. This weekend would be my 2nd .25#N app.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mowed again this morning and applied another .25# of N. The weather the past week was cold cloudy and rainy. This weeks forecast is more favorable so hopefully I’ll see more progress with the added seed germinating and existing grass filling in


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Here’s some pics after todays mow. Overall filling in nice although it’s definitely not at the same place my backyard reno was at this time last year. I hit it with another .25# of N and am staying on top of blowing the leaves off


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Cool to see spots where the color is darkening up! Are you doing .25# of N weekly?


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I’ve been doing the .25# N about every 10 days. I’m going to start tapering that off since the weather is turning now.


----------

